# Ventrilo on window 7?



## rainisthename (Jun 24, 2009)

I installed Ventrilo on window 7, I am able to speak and do w.e I need to do meaning the basic works.

However I do not hear the BEEP noise when I press the key to speak..my other computer's ventrilo makes this noise. Also, during game play like Warcraft3, I can not speak.. I push the Key i assign to speak but it does not work. This happens sometimes not all the time though, in order to talk I have to alt tab back to desktop in order to talk.


The second problem appears on my other computer as well but since that computer makes the BEEP noise when I push the talk key I can tell when Ventrilo is not working in game.

On this PC it does not make the beep noise at all so i can not tell when Ventrilo stops working in game, this is very frustrating because I do not know when it will stop working and I am trying to tell my teammates what to do but the command does not get through... very frustrating 

any ideas on how to solve this problem

thanks.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Is the key conflicting with another key in WoW?


----------



## rainisthename (Jun 24, 2009)

Err I don't know, I don't play wow but Warcraft 3 tab command is the same as outside the game, it move to the next line or next click able thing 

Most of the time the tab is working for vent but then it doesn't out of no where, i have to restart in order to get it to work again. 

Also do you have any solution for the sound problem? I want to be able to hear the BEEP sound when I push to talk.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I will install Ventrillo and see if I get this issue myself.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

i dont play warcraft 3 but i do have windows 7 and am on vent all day long and whenever i play Team Fortress 2 it lags a lil for the beep thing to come through. But im going back to xp windows 7 is not for me. But its still a great OS and i hope microsoft can iron out all the bugs. especially some lag bugs with vent and teamspeak


----------



## rainisthename (Jun 24, 2009)

Does your ventrilo plays the basic sounds? Like when you toggle to speak or when someone joins the vent it would normally say that person's name?


----------



## ervinr82 (Sep 11, 2003)

I am having the same problem. Pre Windows 7 I had nothing of the sorts. 

This happens when I am playing wow. I will be communicating fine, and i will realize I have not heard anything from anyone for a while and realize that its happening. I am told they can hear me fine. Weird thing is, I know they can hear me, because when i go to remedy the problem I log off the Vent server I was currently in, I get a flood of Talking, basically answering all the questions and responses from other people from me talking to them. Its like the computer just stopped giving me incoming traffic, and when i close that server it unfreezes and gives me everthing i had been missing. 

Help on this would be much appreciated! Thanks.

-Robert


----------



## isp10180 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey man, just made a acc to answer your prob's  hopefully im not to late. I just installed Windows 7 x64bit today and had the same problem as u. Here is the way I fixed it...

1. Make sure you have the vent for your OS
2. Open Vent
3. Go to SETUP
4. Go to Binds
5. Check the box USE DIRECTSOUND
6. Use your main output device under OUTPUT DEVICE (ex. mine is (Speakers[Creative SB X-Fi]). )

Here are screenshots of what all of my vent settings look like.
http://img17.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=14285888.jpg



btw sometimes the vent button sticks if im messing around with other programs, not sure why but its not that big of a deal to me, never happened to me when i had xp.


----------



## ervinr82 (Sep 11, 2003)

Didn't try that yet. Did what you said, And will test it for a few days. Hopefully it will be the last of my probs. Ill give my results in a few days!


Thanks.



isp10180 said:


> Hey man, just made a acc to answer your prob's  hopefully im not to late. I just installed Windows 7 x64bit today and had the same problem as u. Here is the way I fixed it...
> 
> 1. Make sure you have the vent for your OS
> 2. Open Vent
> ...


----------



## isp10180 (Nov 17, 2009)

sry i was reply'ing to #1 fix on the beeping bug, but if it helps u to then thats good also , btw ive never heard of your problems before #7 :/


----------

